# phine - string quartet



## nicksutton (Apr 26, 2015)

hi guys!

Id love to get your feedback on a string quartet I wrote... id this the right place to post? I'm new!


__
https://soundcloud.com/nicksuttonmusic%2Fphine

thanks!


----------



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

That's pretty nice. I just heard a new trio by Aucion a couple of weeks ago and this piece share's some of the same sensibility of the voices seeming to grasp at harmony but not quite achieving it. Excellent work!


----------

